# Ultrasound photos, are some features exaggerated



## newaddition

I had a 33 week ultrasound last Friday and I couldn't help but notice that the baby's features still looked big... His nose looked huge also his top lip was almost like a bird lip. I remember it looking like this on earlier ultrasounds. I don't remember my oldest sons ultrasound photos looking like this but I do notice ultrasound pics online sometimes look like features are exaggerated. Is this just the way some photos turn out because we see bones but not really the skin and baby fat filling out the skin? It kind of creeps me out that they can look so boney or alien like on ultrasound. Did any of you notice this about your photos?


----------



## JessPape

I think ultrasound pictures just look funny in general.. Its pretty hard to get a perfect picture of a moving baby in fluid and skin lol.. i wouldn't worry.


----------



## newaddition

I was thinking the same thing...shadows etc etc. some of the photos are even a complete blur but the side profile one seems all nose and top lip... Not that I care if he has a big nose, but holy...it looks like quite the honker on the photo. Neither one of us have a big nose so I was like where did that come from?


----------



## jenmcn1

My baby is the same...he or she has a large pointy nose...and huge upper lip! My son never looked like this on his ultrasounds lol!! I think its just that ultrasounds can be weird...there's so much fluid in there and baby is moving lots etc! I wouldn't worry!


----------



## DaisyBee

I had lots of ultrasounds for high bp and iugr... And had lots of weird looking pics of both girls. The weirdest one IMO though was golfball chubby cheeks on my daughter Megan. My mil was obsessed with it thinking she was going to have these massive cheeks. She was only 5 lbs 14 oz when born a month after that picture was taken and tiny face... Not a chubby area on her including cheeks. Both girls had odd pics of their noses as well.


----------



## notmommyyet

LOs nose looked huge but I know for a fact it was from the ultrasound ladt pushing down. Cause there is a side profile shot of her and her nose is cute and normal.


----------



## moggi

My babys face looks funny in some of my 3d scan pics but i think its due to her being a bit squashed in there lol. She looks 'normal' on other shots x


----------



## piratetwinkie

lol mine looks exactly the way you described, looks like the wicked witch of the west
 



Attached Files:







fetus.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 65


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

On one of my scans my LO looks like her nose and top lip are connected (by the tip of her nose!). People have commented on it but every other scan things were fine.. :)


----------



## beccad

Newborn features are a bit different anyway - they have a recessive chin and bottom lip if you look at them, presumably to allow them to breastfeed more easily. So all their other features look comparatively big.

Don't worry, your baby will be cute ;)


----------



## newaddition

thanks for sharing ladies... i'm sure it's just the way the photos look, I love him no matter what anyway...


----------



## Honeyblossom

The features are more prominent due to the lack of sub cutaneous fat at 33 weeks. Dont worry lo wont be fugly hes just not finished yet!


----------



## sweetpeaxo

The last u/s I had done they got a face shot and my baby's nose was HUGE! I think it's just shadows and plus it's not 100% accurate anyways. Even some 4d pics look nothing like the baby anyways.


----------



## jenniferttc1

it could depend the angle the picture was in. my 27 week looks similar to him when he was first born.
his nose looked odd in some, but totally has a cute nose!
 



Attached Files:







BABY CAGWIN_0016.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MarissaFaith

in the 3d ultrasounds each time my baby looks like he is making a pouty face because his lips look so big :haha: I'm pretty sure it's just because of the way the picture was taken and all the goop around him in there!


----------



## jess1983

Here is my big nose photo lol I love it 

https://i45.tinypic.com/98ud06.jpg


----------

